# se me olvidó



## eric crowder

I have understood, I think, how to change direct and indirect objects in sentences which contain le lo doy into se lo doy etc., and read up quite a lot on the passive but this little phrase... se me olvidó ...really throws me!

Am I missing the point somewhere? 

Can someone break down se   me    olvidó    into something they think may help me?

Why are there two pronouns? Any help would be appreciated becuase I see other grammatical expressions with se me in... and it is confusing.

thks 

Eric Crowder.



or on here would be fine


----------



## vero81

I'm not quite sure what your question is... but if you want to know the meaning of "se me olvido"... it means.. i forgot it ( where "it" may be making reference to sth. or even an action)

if you analise se me olvido (se: particle + me: IO + olvido: V)


----------



## Outsider

See this thread, Eric.


----------



## Sidd

*Se .......... olvidó* es una fórmula hecha, donde se pone el pronombre correspondiente. Es una separación que creo que viene del verbo Olvidar en forma reflexiva. *Olvidarse de algo* es lo mismo que *Olvidar algo* 
_
Olvidé llamarte ayer_ =  _Se me olvidó llamarte ayer_ = Me olvidé (de)llamarte ayer

*Se* | me/te/le/les/nos | *olvidó*


De hecho en algunos lugares de España como Asturias o Galicia, se suele utilizar "Olvidé" más que "Se me olvidó"


----------



## ampurdan

Sidd said:
			
		

> *Se .......... olvidó* es una fórmula hecha, donde se pone el pronombre correspondiente. Es una separación que creo que viene del verbo Olvidar en forma reflexiva. *Olvidarse de algo* es lo mismo que *Olvidar algo*
> 
> _Olvidé llamarte ayer_ = _Se me olvidó llamarte ayer_ = Me olvidé (de)llamarte ayer
> 
> *Se* | me/te/le/les/nos | *olvidó*
> 
> 
> De hecho en algunos lugares de España como Asturias o Galicia, se suele utilizar "Olvidé" más que "Se me olvidó"


 
"Olvidar" y "olvidarse" tienen el mismo significado y se usan por todas partes. "Olvidé comprar flores", "Se me olvidó comprar flores". En la primera, "comprar flores" es el CD, en la segunda, el sujeto. Son dos formas de decirlo, con el verbo transitivo y con el verbo pronominal.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Se me olvidó (a mi)
Se te olvidó (a ti)
Se le olvidó (a el, a ella, a usted)
Se nos olvidó (a nosotros)
Se os olvidó (a vosotros)
Se les olvidó (a ellos, a ellas, a ustedes)

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

gvergara said:
			
		

> Hola:
> Me parece que en la oración _Olvidé comprar flores_ el complemento directo es _comprar flores_, no sólo _flores_. Saludos
> 
> Gonzalo


 
Exacto, muy bien, es precisamente lo que he dicho.


----------



## gvergara

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Exacto, muy bien, es precisamente lo que he dicho.


 
Jajaja, disculpa mi error, no leí correctamente tu post. Lo enmendaré de inmediato. Nos vemos

Gonzalo


----------



## tjsherlock

Generally, reflexive verbs are translated as passive in English. So, "se olvidó", would mean "it was forgotten". And "se me olvidó", would mean "it was forgotten by me".


----------



## Marche

Hola, yo hice una lista de verbos que yo llamo pronominalmente dobles para enseñarle a mis estudiantes de español como segundo idioma. Se las comparto.

dañársele --> Se me dañó el televisor
Acabársele ___> Se me acabaron los huevos
Quitársele --->Se me quitó el hambre
calentársele ---> Se le calentaron los pies cuando salió al sol
quebrársele --> Se nos quebraron los copas
Cerrársele --> Se les cerró la puerta y se quedaron afuera porque se les olvidaron las llaves
secársele --> Se me secó el pelo antes de que pudiera motilarme. En este caso "se me secó" indica que es por accidente, no premeditado. Si yo digo "me sequé el pelo por la noche" estoy expresando que tenía la intención, que fue premeditado.
caérsele --> se le cayó el celular al baño
Olvidársele---> se nos olvidó que vos venías
perdérsele---> se me perdieron las llaves
acabársele---> se nos acabó la paciencia

Además, tengo que decir que además de expresar acciones involuntarias, muchas veces he encontrado que la función de este tipo de construcciones es omitir por completo el uso de los posesivos. Por ejemplo si yo digo "Se me olvidó el celular" no tengo que decir "mi celular" porque el "se me" implica que es el mío. Si yo digo "se me olvidó mi celular" suena redundante ¿Me hago entender?


----------



## echinocereus

Hi, Eric Crowder, You have mentioned a wonderful construction in Spanish that I have heard called the “reflexive for unplanned occurrences.” Very often those unplanned occurrences are unfortunate for the individual(s) involved. In Spanish this construction always has several characteristics:

1) The subject will be a thing or things and thus the verb will be 3rd singular or 3rd plural.
2) The verb will be reflexive and so each construction will begin with “Se.”
3) The human being(s) involved will be expressed in Spanish by an indirect object, me, te, le, nos, os, les.

Your sentence is an excellent example: Se me olvidó... and let’s say that the forgotten item is an appointment, thus ... Se me olvidó la cita.
In English we might say “It slipped my mind” or in this case “The appointment slipped my mind.” We could also accept the blame for forgetting and say “I forgot the appointment.” Literally, we are saying in Spanish “The appointment forgot itself to my disadvantage.” _(Yes, I know, strange English, but it accounts for each word in the Spanish sentence and sometimes helps English speakers to handle the construction.)_

The construction can be “tricky” for English speakers when the English sentence has a person or persons as subject and a thing or things as direct object and the speaker must remember to change those uses in order to create the Spanish sentence. March just gave in his post an excellent list of verbs of this type, Eric, with accompanying examples. I’ll give you a couple of examples of the use with some explanations:

acabársele a uno algo/to run out of something: I ran out of flour. = Flour ran itself out to my disadvantage. Se me acabó la harina.
rompérsele a uno algo/to “get broken”: Our windows got broken. = The windows broke themselves to our disadvantage. Se nos rompieron las ventanas.
atascársele a uno algo/to “get stuck”: Their car got stuck _(“on them”)_. = The car stuck itself to their disadvantage. Se les atascó el coche.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pitt

Un ejemplo:
_Se me olvidó el libro._

el libro = sujeto
se = componente del verbo pronominal _olvidarse_
me = complemento indirecto


----------



## Lactolumen

Olvidé : (I) forgot / se me olvidó : it was forgoten by me (being "it" the stressed word). Olvidó is in the third person because we are talking about IT. "se me" creates a middle passive voice where "it" was forgotten by "me", rather than the active-voice-like "se olvidó" it was forgoten and the passive-voice-like "me olvidó" (it) forgot me. Oh and not to confusde you any more but "se me olvidó", "se olvidó" and "me olvidó" can each be expressed as a single word as "olvidóseme", olvidose and "olvidome" respectively. Finally remember, with "se me olvido" one is NOT saying - ONESELF forgot something-, one is rather saying that  -SOMETHING was forgotten by oneself-


----------



## juan2937

eric crowder said:


> I have understood, I think, how to change direct and indirect objects in sentences which contain le lo doy into se lo doy etc., and read up quite a lot on the passive but this little phrase... se me olvidó ...really throws me!
> Am I missing the point somewhere?
> Can someone break down se   me    olvidó    into something they think may help me?
> Why are there two pronouns? Any help would be appreciated becuase I see other grammatical expressions with se me in... and it is confusing.
> thks
> Eric Crowder.
> or on here would be fine



Se me olvidó (algo)
Se is a marker of pronominal verb OLVIDAR*SE*
Me = IO
Algo = DO

We also use 'SE' as a non faulty marker, as *se me cayó el vaso*, *se me olvidó*
In this sentence 'SE' is a marker of pronominal verbbs and non-faulty 'SE'.


----------



## Pitt

juan2937 said:


> Se me olvidó (algo)
> Se is a marker of pronominal verb OLVIDAR*SE*
> Me = IO
> Algo = DO
> 
> We also use 'SE' as a non faulty marker, as *se me cayó el vaso*, *se me olvidó*
> In this sentence 'SE' is a marker of pronominal verbbs and non-faulty 'SE'.



En mi opinión _algo (el vaso)_ es el sujeto, no es el complemento directo:

_Se me cayó el vaso._
el vaso = sujeto


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

No entiendo esta expresión: Se le antojó una flor. Yo la he visto en un libro y desde entonces no la consigo entender.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Haría falta contexto.

*se le antojó* puede equivaler a *le pareció* (que era).

*antojársele a uno algo* puede significar también *darle a uno ganas de algo*.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Haría falta contexto.
> 
> *se le antojó* puede equivaler a *le pareció* (que era).
> 
> *antojársele a uno algo* puede significar también *darle a uno ganas de algo*.



Gracias Quique.  ¿Puede decirse?: Se te fue las ganas de trabajar.


----------



## Marche

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Gracias Quique.  ¿Puede decirse?: Se te fue las ganas de trabajar.


Si puede decirse "se me quitaron las ganas de viajar a la costa", por ejemplo.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

_Se te *fueron* las ganas de trabajar._

_las ganas de trabajar_ es el sujeto, el verbo debe concordar en plural.


----------



## Pitt

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> _Se te *fueron* las ganas de trabajar._
> 
> _las ganas de trabajar_ es el sujeto, el verbo debe concordar en plural.



Quisiera saber si es posible: _Tuviste las ganas de trabajar.
_
Saludos


----------



## Marche

Pitt said:


> Quisiera saber si es posible: _Tuviste las ganas de trabajar.
> _
> Saludos



Para mí lo corrrecto es "te dieron ganas de trabajar"


----------



## Pitt

Quizás es posible: _Tuviste ganas de trabajar._


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Pitt said:


> Quizás es posible: _Tuviste ganas de trabajar._



Hola:

Sí claro, es perfectamente posible.


----------



## Pitt

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí claro, es perfectamente posible.



¡Muchas gracias! Quisiera saber si también es posible: _Tuviste *las *ganas de trabajar._

Saludos


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Quisiera saber si también es posible: _Tuviste *las *ganas de trabajar._



Hola:

Sí, también. Es posible que en ciertos contextos se prefiera usar el artículo y en otros no. Y es posible que haya preferencias personales,algunos preferirán poner el artículo, otros no. Pero en principio no me parece mal.


----------



## Pitt

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí, también. Es posible que en ciertos contextos se prefiera usar el artículo y en otros no. Y es posible que haya preferencias personales,algunos preferirán poner el artículo, otros no. Pero en principio no me parece mal.



¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Marche said:


> Si puede decirse "se me quitaron las ganas de viajar a la costa", por ejemplo.


Gracias por tu aporte Marche. 


Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> _Se te *fueron* las ganas de trabajar._
> 
> _las ganas de trabajar_ es el sujeto, el verbo debe concordar en plural.



Gracias una vez más Quique, yo dudaba de eso ya que era la tercera persona del singular pero me ayudaste. Duda resuelta.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Buenos días a todos y todas:

Yo quisiera preguntarles si podrían decirme, ¿a qué y a quién se refiere el "se" en esta oración abajo?

"Para ti no tengo un escatimo de dinero 
Me encanta cuando vamos a las Bahamas de crucero
Pero el tiempo que tenemos *se* nos hace pasajero."


Todo esto proviene de una canción. ¿No podríamos borrar el se: pero el tiempo que tenemos nos hace pasajero? ¿El sentido cambia mucho?

Gracias de antemano.


----------

